# [HP Proliant n40l] carte PCIe LP courte USB3 / port PCIe 2.0

## pti-rem

Bonsoir,

Mon micro-serveur HP Proliant n40l est équipé avec une carte vidéo [AMD/ATI] Caicos [Radeon HD 6450/7450/8450 / R5 230 OEM] sur un « PCIe 2.0 16x @16x port for dedicated graphics »

carte que je souhaite remplacer par une carte PCIe pour avoir des ports USB3

La carte PCIe USB3 que je voudrais placer :

CSL - USB 3.0 Carte contrôleur PCI Express (Super Speed) | (PCIe) carte interface USB 3.0 | 2 x (ports) externes) / 1 x (contrôleur/header) interne | HUB USB interne | compatible Windows 10

Le n40l dispose d'une vidéo interne VGA (Onboard AMD HD4200 VGA: 128MB, 1920x1200 @ 60hz )qui est suffisante pour ce serveur qui ne fait pas tourner X

Rien qu'en utilisant uniquement ce chipset GPU sur VGA (PCIe 2.0 16x @16x port for dedicated graphics désactivé dans le BIOS) je constate une baisse importante de la température interne.

Le port PCIe 1x du n40l est occupé par une carte son Xonar DX (C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8788 [Oxygen HD Audio])

La référence n40l : HP MicroServer N40L Wiki

Le BIOS du n40l est celui modifié ; cela donne peut-être des réglages à disposition.

C'est un peu un marronnier mon sujet (placer une carte PCIe courte sur un port PCIe 16x @16x) ; J'ai lu de tout, que ça marche et aussi qu'il y a plein de conditions pour que ça marche avec toutes les normes et vitesses PCIe

Je voudrais savoir si je peux enficher et allumer sans risquer de griller ma machine.

Je n'ai même pas réussi à connaitre les caractéristiques (version PCIe, taille et vitesse) de la PCIe USB3 que j'ai cité... Au vu de la photo, la taille est de 1x à mon avis.

Est-ce que le format d'une carte PCIe 2.0 1x @ 16x existe ?

une trop simple réponse ?

Mon port pcie x1 est bloqué par la carte graphique. est-ce possible d'utiliser également un des port pcie 2.0 x16?

```
root@n40l:~# lspci -nn

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS880 Host Bridge [1022:9601]

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:9602]

00:02.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (ext gfx port 0) [1022:9603]

00:04.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0) [1022:9604]

00:06.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2) [1022:9606]

00:11.0 SATA controller [0106]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [1002:4391] (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397]

00:12.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396]

00:13.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397]

00:13.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396]

00:14.0 SMBus [0c05]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 SMBus Controller [1002:4385] (rev 42)

00:14.3 ISA bridge [0601]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller [1002:439d] (rev 40)

00:14.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge [1002:4384] (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller [1002:4399]

00:16.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397]

00:16.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396]

00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration [1022:1200]

00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map [1022:1201]

00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller [1022:1202]

00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control [1022:1203]

00:18.4 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control [1022:1204]

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250] [1002:9712]

01:05.1 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS880 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4200 Series] [1002:970f]

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Caicos [Radeon HD 6450/7450/8450 / R5 230 OEM] [1002:6779]

02:00.1 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Caicos HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6400 Series] [1002:aa98]

03:00.0 PCI bridge [0604]: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX8112 x1 Lane PCI Express-to-PCI Bridge [10b5:8112] (rev aa)

04:04.0 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8788 [Oxygen HD Audio] [13f6:8788]

05:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5723 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe [14e4:165b] (rev 10)
```

Merci

----------

## El_Goretto

Donc... la version TL;DR de ton post est: "peut-on mettre une carte PCIe 1X dans un slot 16x"

La réponse est oui (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express#Compatibilit.C3.A9_emplacements.2Fcartes). Regarde le brochage pour te rassurer sur la page wikipédia, toutes les broches d'alimentation sont sur les premières broches, et donc sont les mêmes quelques soit "la vitesse"/le type de carte.

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse El_Goretto

Comment donc ils peuvent annoncer une prise en charge des vitesses de transfert USB3 jusqu'à 5 Go/sec avec une carte PCIe 1x ?

 *Quote:*   

> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express#Caract.C3.A9ristiques
> 
> Débit et bande passante :
> 
> Une paire différentielle permet un débit de 2,5 Gbit/s
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus#USB_3.0
> 
> ... la vitesse de transfert réelle est de seulement 4 Gbit/s.

 

C'est le descriptif qui indique des Go/sec qui est faux ; il s'agit de Gb/sec

C'est plus clair. Elle tourne sous Linux Gentoo mais de là "à le faire" sur le n40l, je verrai bien.

----------

